# Accessing TiVo Content over the Internet



## Maverickster (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm certain there's a way to do this, but I'm not sure how. I'm looking for a way to download/access the content on my TiVo (which is hooked up through my router) from a remote location over the internet -- sort of like what Slingbox does, only, well, I don't have a Slingbox.

In other words, I'm away from my house for the next month, but my TiVo is still doing its TiVo thing. Is there any way for me to download/access the contents of my TiVo from my laptop over the internet?

If so, how?

Thanks in advance!

--Mav

P.S. I don't know if this info is helpful but: TiVo is S2; all TTG/Home Media features are installed; hooked up to a Linksys (Vonage) Wireless router.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not easlily, and you liekly won't enjoy it becaus of yuor upling bandwitch, which is probably limited. It is also against your TOS.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Orb 1.x and DVR Everywhere plug-in

http://forums.orb.com/viewforum.php?f=21


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Slingbox...

http://store.tivocommunity.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=EA&Category_Code=TA-SLING

Dan


----------



## Maverickster (Dec 30, 2004)

I found an old post from right around when TTG was first released and then confirmed the suggestions made therein. FWIW, this does, in fact, work:

1. Configure your router to forward ports 80 and 443 (TCP and UDP) to your TiVo's internal IP Address.

2. Determine your Router's Internet IP Address (e.g. http://www.ipaddressworld.com/)

3. Go to https://[Your Router's Internet IP Address]

4. username: tivo; password: [Your MAK]

5. Bingo, there's your "Now Playing" list complete with options to D/L the various programs.

All that said, as classicat suggested, depending on the U/L speed provided by your ISP (and mine is insanely low -- 368Kbps or something like that), it could be ridiculously slow (as mine is).

So, long story short, yes, it's possible, but it's impractical unless you have significant U/L bandwidth (which, for most of us, is unlikely).

--Mav


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I some how totally missed the part in your original post where you mentioned the Slingbox, sorry. However if you're serious about doing this you should consider getting one. Not only do they allow you to watch programs from your TiVo in realtime, regardless of your U/L bandwidth. (quality is scaled depending on speed available) But they also allow you to completely control the TiVo from a remote location, so you can actually delete recordings when you're done, manage SPs, etc...

Dan


----------



## sdmoore68 (Mar 19, 2007)

Will a single slingbox control multiple TiVos ?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Depends on how you hook it up. If you connect the TiVos to an IR controlled switch box, then connect the output of the switch box to the SlingBox then you'd be able to remotely switch the input to the SlingBox, thus allowing you to control multiple TiVos using a single SlingBox. The tricky part is getting the SlingBox to control the switch box. If you find a switch box which can learn commands for each input then you can just pick a device the SlingBox supports and use buttons from it to control the switch box. However if the switch box has it's own controller then you need to teach the SlingBox how to control it, which requires the use of a special JP-1 capable remote and software.

Dan


----------



## deputydog95 (Jul 11, 2002)

Reviving this post from the dead. 

Bandwidth used to be an issue back in 07. However, with most of us running significantly faster speeds now...

I was wondering if there was a way to login to you Tivo while on the road and watch content? My main reason for finding a way to do this would be to be able to be on the treadmill or whatever and watch my Tivo content via laptop?

So, can this be done yet?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Slingbox is the easiest solution. Although TiVo is working on a device that will allow you to stream shows from a Premiere/Elite to an iPad/iPhone. They might also be working on PC software to do the same thing, but nothing has been announced. 

Dan


----------



## deputydog95 (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I have a sling box and don't care for it. A little too laggy for my taste.

I guess I'll just wait for Tivo to do their thing. Seems like a no brainer to be able to log in remotely and view your content if the bandwidth supports.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

When TiVo demoed their thing at CES they weren't clear on whether or not you'd be able to actually watch outside the home. The only reason it needed a box at all is because an iPad only supports H.264 video and most US based content is MPEG-2. So it's recoding to H.264 on the fly, but using the same basic streaming protocol that the Premiere/Elite units use to stream content to one another.

Tip for the SlingBox... turn on 30 second skip. (Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select) It makes it much easier to navigate with the lag.

Dan


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If you claim bandwidth really is not an issue (and remember it's your ISP upstream speed we are talking about here) it's always been possible to do this. You can do it through an ordinary web browser or kmttg. You just have to setup port forwarding in your router for both internal ports 80 & 443 and then you can access your TiVo from WAN side - kmttg has config options where you can supply WAN side ports to use. Problem is for most people their ISP upstream speed is pitiful compared to downstream speed - as an example for me it's 20-25Mbps downstream but only a max of 1 Mbps upstream, so downloading a multi-gig show at 1 Mbps is ridiculously slow. Even using Slingbox which transcodes to a much smaller and crappier picture, 1 Mbps is not very good.
But if you truly claim your upstream speeds are not a problem there is nothing stopping you from doing it today.


----------

